# maître, mètre, mettre - pèche, pêche (sport & fruit) - prononciation



## TitTornade

Bonjour,
*Sondage :*

Je viens de lire à propos de la _nouvelle orthographe_ :
"Sur _i_ et _u_, l’accent circonflexe ne joue aucun rôle phonétique"

Suis-je seul à faire une nette différence de prononciation entre *maître* (qui se dit avec un è long) et *mettre/mètre* (qui se disent avec un è court) ?

Pour rester dans la même ligne, on aurait _plutôt _dû changer *pêche à la ligne* en *pèche à la ligne* (avec un è court) pour le distinguer de la *pêche*, le fruit (avec un è long) non ?


----------



## Coq

Moi aussi je fais la différence entre maître/maitre (long) et mettre-mètre (court).

Par contre entre pêche et pèche, pas du tout. 
Et je ne vois pas de raison de changer les accents de manière aussi légère.


----------



## Chimel

Pour ma part, je fais une différence de prononciation entre "maître" et "mettre/mètre", mais pas entre les deux "pêche".


----------



## TitTornade

Coq said:


> Et je ne vois pas de raison de changer les accents de manière aussi légère.


 

C'était une boutade concernant pêche et pêche   même si j'entends bien cette différence de prononciation autour moi... (par sondage...)


----------



## Coq

TitTornade said:


> C'était une boutade concernant pêche et pêche   même si j'entends bien cette différence de prononciation autour moi... (par sondage...)


  ah oki, pardon. Les gens autour de toi distinguent pèche et pêche, sérieusement?


----------



## quinoa

Je crois bien que je prononce de la même façon […] "maître", "mètre" et "mettre".
Y aurait-il des coins où la différence est sensible?


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Pour ma part, comme quinoa, aucune différence de prononciation, du moins aucune différence notable.


----------



## TitTornade

Coq said:


> ah oki, pardon. Les gens autour de toi distinguent pèche et pêche, sérieusement?


 
Oui oui, chez moi, le ê de "pêche aux moules" ou de "pêche à la ligne" est court, comme dans lèche, mèche, rêche, renne...

alors que le fruit, la "pêche" a un ê long, comme dans bêche, beigne, baigne, reine...

Pour ceux qui prononcent pareil "maître" et "mètre" : c'est un è long ou court ? Ou intermédiaire ?
Vous distinguez "reine" et "renne" ?


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Je ne dirais pas que c'est une question de longueur mais de gravité, un peu comme a et â.


----------



## xmarabout

On revient sur un débat plusieurs fois entamé dans ce forum à propos des prononciations différentes selon les régions.
Ici, à nouveau, nous remarquons quelque chose que pointe la linguiste Henriette Walter dans plusieurs de ses ouvrages:
une "perte" de prononciation dans les régions d'Île de France et autour, différenciation dans la prononciation qui se maintient très bien en Belgique notamment, dans l'est de la France ou l'ouest.
_Maître_ et _mettre_ ont bien une prononciation distincte en Belgique...


----------



## itka

Je suppose qu'il y a en France et dans les autres pays francophones de nombreuses prononciations possibles, mais il ne faut pas oublier que la longueur des voyelles _*n'est pas pertinente*_ en français.

A partir de là, on prononce comme on veut, selon la coutume de sa région d'origine.


----------



## Coq

xmarabout said:


> une "perte" de prononciation dans les régions d'Île de France et autour, différenciation dans la prononciation qui se maintient très bien en Belgique notamment, dans l'est de la France ou l'ouest.
> _Maître_ et _mettre_ ont bien une prononciation distincte en Belgique...


 
Je confirme  (étant Belge moi-même).


----------



## enoo

TitTornade said:


> Je viens de lire à propos de la _nouvelle orthographe_ :
> "Sur _i_ et _u_, l’accent circonflexe ne joue aucun rôle phonétique"
> 
> Suis-je seul à faire une nette différence de prononciation entre *maître* (qui se dit avec un è long) et *mettre/mètre* (qui se disent avec un è court) ?[/SIZE]



L'absence de différence pointée ici n'est-elle pas entre deux mots de même orthographe, mais avec juste un accent circonflexe de différence ? 
Par exemple : f*û*t/f*u*t, s*u*r/s*û*r, fa*i*te/fa*î*te, d*î*t/d*i*t, etc...
Je fais une légère différence entre maître et mettre, mais si ma*i*tre existait, je ne sais pas si je ferais une différence. [Édition: Bon ok, maitre existe, merci Coq pour le lien! Je crois que mon cerveau n'a pas été affecté par la réforme  ]

(En fait j'ai tendance à plutôt faire une légère différence de "gravité", et peut-être une mini différence de longueur, mais ça doit effectivement varier selon les régions - je n'ai pas le souvenir d'avoir lu de règles à ce sujet )


----------



## Coq

enoo said:


> Je fais une légère différence entre maître et mettre, mais *si maitre existait*, je ne sais pas si je ferais une différence.


 
Maitre existe bel et bien depuis la réforme de la nouvelle orthographe.
Une liste des mots affectés par la réforme.
Réforme de 1990


----------



## Chimel

Je travaille régulièrement avec un programme de dictée automatique: je dicte au micro et le logiciel "tape tout seul". D'où parfois des confusions entre des termes proches.

Je viens de faire le test, en prononçant "mètre" et "maître" ainsi que j'en ai l'habitude, c'est-à-dire avec une légère différence de longueur:
- le maître des lieux: OK, correctement orthographié par le logiciel
- un mètre et demi (idem)

Mais sans doute le logiciel tient-il compte du contexte. Lorsque je dicte des phrases dont le sens permet les deux termes (comme "Nous avons besoin d'un maître/mètre"), il se trompe régulièrement, même si j'accentue l'écart de manière un peu artificielle. Les programmeurs n'ont donc visiblement pas intégré la différence de prononciation dans la conception du logiciel.


----------



## Wozzeck

Au risque de paraître vielle imbécile, je suis réfractaire aux réformes de l'orthographe...[...]

J'ai toujours eu tendance à penser que l'accent circonflexe devait se prononcer avec un (è) ouvert plus prononcé.

De façon naturelle, donc on a dû me l'apprendre fin des années 70, début années 80, j'ai tendance à accentuer Maître, Paître... mais pêche et pèche j'ai tendance à le prononcer de la même façon.

J'ignore si c'est vraiment pertinent mais j'ai j'impression que j'accentue lorsque l'accent circonflexe marque la disparition d'un "s", très vieux souvenir de latin.

être/estre, Maître / Maistre, Fenêtre / Fenestre.... peut-être me direz-vous que Pêche ça s'écrivait Pesche donc il faudrait accentuer...

Reste à savoir si l'accent circonflexe marque toujours la dispaition d'un "s". Si l'accent circonflexe ne marque pas la disparition d'un "s" peut-être que la règle ancienne voulait que "ê" se prononce de la même façon que "è" (d'ailleuirs "même" : j'ai tendance à ne pas accentuer, mais peut-être que que le mot est d'usage trop courant ce qui conduit à sa déformation)

"qu'il eût" => est sans nul doute la graphie simplifiée de "qu'il eusse", pourquoi la simplification ne porte que sur la 3ème personne du singulier... mystère


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Pas question pour moi de supprimer l'accent circonflexe lorsqu'il remplace un s disparu, maître/maistrance hôpital/hospitalier.

Pour moi également a et â sont deux sons différents, comme un et in pour d'autres. En revanche, je ne vois pas de différence nette entre maître et mètre. J'ai une légère tendance à faire traîner le son ai lorsqu'en fin de mot (mais, je connais, je vais ...) mais je ne vois pas de mots finissant par è ! Ha si, dans dussé-je aussi je fais traîner un tantinet. Ce serait donc chez moi plus une question de position que de lettres. Même si j'ai un léger doute pour _oui maîaître !_


----------



## itka

Je voudrais quand même préciser une chose.
Tit'tornade, quand je dis que la longueur n'est pas pertinente en français, cela ne veut pas dire que personne n'y attache d'importance, mais que le trait "longueur" ne permet pas de distinguer des "mots" différents. 

Il n'existe pas en phonologie française de différence de longueur vocalique qui permettrait de distinguer deux "mots" différents, par exemple "pas" et "paaaas". Que je dise : "ça fait un mètre" ou "ça fait un mèèèèètre", le francophone qui m'écoute comprendra la même chose.
La longueur est distinctive dans d'autres langues, mais pas en français.
C'est pourquoi je disais qu'on peut prononcer comme on veut, selon sa région, son âge, ses goûts, etc. cela n'a pas d'influence sur la compréhension du message.

Je ne parle pas de l'écriture, mais uniquement de la langue, c'est à dire de l'oral (l'écrit n'en est qu'une image).


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour,

Ces fils liés à la prononciation sont toujours les plus longs. 

Perso, je prononce _mettre_ avec un E plus ouvert - sans doute en raison du double T - mais je ne fais pas de distinction nette entre _maître_ et _mètre_. Mais je prononcerais ma*i*tre (sans accent) de la même façon que ma*î*tre. Je ne prononce pas _patte_ comme _pâte_. Ni _tache_ comme _tâche_. En ce sens, je crois que la prononciation québécoise est semblable à celle de la Belgique - ou peut-être pas; on accentue davantage (parfois trop) les â. 

Extrait de la BDL sous *L'accent circonflexe en fonction phonétique*



> Aujourd'hui, certaines des distinctions phonétiques représentées par l'accent circonflexe ont disparu. *Cet accent ne modifie pas la prononciation des lettres i et u; les rectifications de l'orthographe de 1990 ont d'ailleurs proposé qu'il disparaisse sur ces lettres.* De plus, en France, la distinction entre _*a*_ et *â *et entre *è *et _*ê*_ est pratiquement disparue, *même si elle est toujours vivante ici*. On peut donc dire que l'accent circonflexe en fonction phonétique peut préciser la prononciation d'une voyelle, mais qu'il peut aussi simplement rappeler un trait de prononciation aujourd'hui disparu.


 Il y a d'autres liens en bas de page, notamment : Alternance entre l'accent circonflexe et le s dans les mots de même famille


----------

